# opinions wanted



## fillersgto (Aug 2, 2009)

have 06gto with stock exaust with flowmaster mufflers,wanting magnaflow cat back system with a x pipe will it be a big difference in sound or will i be wasting my money im new at this thanks for any advice


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably not going to be louder, but will have a different sound to it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally won't change much with loudness. Tone will def change alot.


----------



## fillersgto (Aug 2, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> Probably not going to be louder, but will have a different sound to it.


ok thanks


----------



## fillersgto (Aug 2, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Probally won't change much with loudness. Tone will def change alot.


do you think it give more a muscular tone like i said im new with this i appreciate your advice thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

h pipe is more muscle sounding. x pipe sounds more modern and exotic for lack of a better term. listen to some sound clips of the exhausts on youtube.com


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

IMO grabbing a nice set of Kooks 1 3/4 headers is a must before doing a catback exhaust.. you will hear a bigger difference and you will gain way more HP and TQ. I dont mind the way the stock exhaust sounds for now... after I get headers I'm going for Corsa Sport.


----------



## fillersgto (Aug 2, 2009)

should i leave exhaust way it is and take money and do headers cause i do want to add some mods


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

fillersgto said:


> should i leave exhaust way it is and take money and do headers cause i do want to add some mods


Exhaust doesn't do anything until you are like 500+ hp. Headers with a tune will let you like 25-30 hp. Headers are the first power adder I would do.

Other things to look for would be suspension mods. They make a world of difference on our 3800 boat.


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want to go a cheaper route you could by Pacesetter headers and catback for the price of just a big name cat back system. The pacesetter systen doesn't give you stainless steel and special coating for the headers but the performance is basically the same. I currently have SLP longtubes I picked up used for $700 and the Pace setter cat back for $300 brand new. I think it's a no brainer if you looking for a cheaper option.


----------

